# 0805 SMD soldering options for an amp mod



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, i need to mod my amp by adding one SMD resistor the the PCB, i only have a basic 40w iron, what is the cheapest option? 

Thanks


----------



## MidnightG35X (Feb 5, 2009)

A 40W iron should be fine assuming you are not soldering to a power trace, but you'll want to get the smallest tip you can find I'd imagine.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

no the trace is tiny, should i find a way to cool the resistor or it will be fine if i go quick?


----------



## jstutzman (Aug 11, 2009)

If it is just a standard 0805 resistor, your not going to hurt it with a soldering iron. We solder them all the time with regular soldering iron or heat guns. You need to be careful when working with transistors and FETs but the ceremic components are almost indestructable.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you! it's all i needed to know


----------

